# Home security system



## Lindaruh (May 25, 2015)

My husband and I are building a home in Akumal , in a resort community, that initially we will not be living in full time. We are looking for recommendations on home security systems. We see that ADT operates in Mexico. Is this a good option? Please share any ideas and comments to help us determine whether a home security system is worth the cost and whether the service provided is truly security.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Best to build security into your house even if that means bars on the windows, double locked doors and high walls. Next get neighbors or friends to look after the place while you are gone. Next, next .... don't leave personal valuables around or don't even have them

I would not rely on a security company in Mexico or the US


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We live in a private community with a small security crew. It is secure but stuff still happens. 

I've installed an Ademco Vista 20P security system. It is the same system we had in the States for years. I'm no electrician but had no trouble installing it myself - with the help of some very helpful folks on DIY forum on the internet. It is the same system Brinks/ADT had used in our homes in the past. Since the walls of our house are about a foot thick brick/cement with no hollow spaces most of the devices on the windows and doors are wireless.

For monitoring I purchased an auto-dialer component (about $100 USD) which is capable of sending out two pre-canned messages to a series of phone numbers. Honestly I have not installed this piece yet but my plan is to call the security station and the home of a good neighbor (who has the keys to the house already). I also picked up the loudest siren I could find. It is so loud it is almost unbearable. But to be honest most of the time our system is in monitor mode rather than alarm and so when a door or window is opened the system issues a nice ding-ding-ding - kind of like a doorbell. I also like that the green light on the keypad only lights if the house is secured, which tells us if something is open when we leave the house.

We probably could have picked up most of the system here in Mexico (it is interesting that it is made in Mexico for Honeywell) but it would have cost me at least twice as much as in the States.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I think Sparks gives good advice, regarding the bars. About which company to use: my suggestion is that you find-out which company is popularly providing the same service in that resort community; checking with the property management office will probably get you some options to consider. Who someone uses in Mexico City, or Zihuatanejo or even Cancun is irrelevant to the situation in Akumal. Best of luck.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My first line of security is to not have much that is worth stealing.

I had a break-in two years ago. I had left out a lot of stuff in preparation for a trip. I only left the house for 10 minutes, but it was enough time for someone to come over the roof into a patio and help themselves to my passport, credit cards, camera, iPod touch and iPad that were all laid out for packing. Since then I have added concertina wire to make it more difficult to get into the patios and I lock all the doors to the patios. I also never leave stuff out. My camera and passport are put away where they would be difficult to find. 

When I leave town I also put my computer away where it is not so obvious. And finally I have a woman who checks the house daily when I am away, although this is mainly to make sure there is no water leaking or other problems of that type.

But to repeat, the first line of defense really is that there is nothing of value in the house. Even my computer is now old enough (4 years) that it might be a blessing if someone stole it. It is backed up in three places, one in the cloud, so it would be a pain if it were stolen but not disastrous.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Everyone's situation is different - even within the same city. Personally I would never live behind bars - I would install an electric fence first - but I am not looking to do that. 

I will say that the 'biggest' problems in our particular community were 'inside jobs'. You really need to know - via a trusted recommendation - who you are letting into your home. Now they no longer let taxi's in the community - they were afraid they were checking out opportunities.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How could anyone not have valuable things at their house?

Security is a big issue, in Mexico and all over the world, but let's think we are talking about Mexico...

I suggest, as you are building the house, to build some secret places where you can hide valuables; a place where you can install a safe box for passports birth certificates, etc., some other places, even have furniture made with hiding doors or drawers where you can place valuables, cash, etc.
Of course a security service helps, ADT provides good surveillance, non of the services will make your house burglary proof, but, if you have an incident, or, in the worst case, if you are at the house when it happens, you will have a panic code that will let them know you need help.
I hate bars in the windows, but you are going to leave the house alone for extended periods of time, so, include them in your project.

It sounds like 007 stuff, but when we talk about safety, nothing is enough


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

We have bars on all exposed windows, electric wires on all accessible walls, three security cameras and a safe bolted to the floor in one room. This is not being paranoid, just doing what others in this neighborhood are doing was well, and maybe just a little bit more. 

It is kind of like if you and another person are attacked by an animal. You don't have to be faster than the animal, just faster than the other person. So, the idea is to make your house look like a more difficult target than the one next door or across the street.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We use the electric fence, loud horn, neighbor will call our relatives when horn sounds. No bars, no surveillance system. Most of the time, after several years, we don't turn it on very often, as we have sounded the horn every 2-3 weeks in the first years that everyone knows we have one. We still sound it about every 2 months. Hide anything really valuable in good places. I touched it the first year and my heart kept bothering me for 3 days, then all back to normal. We hav a bunch of warning signs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I live in a small apartment in a small building in the center of Mexico City. There is no doorman to screen visitors, just an intercom system to buzz visitors in. There have been a couple of robberies in the 8 years I've been living here, but luckily I haven't been targeted by the local _rateros_. I guess I´ll just cross my fingers and hope they don't target me next. If they did manage to break in while I was out, all they'd find was a bunch of books and Mexican artesanías and my computer, the only thing that might be worth stealing. Guess I'd better keep up with my occasional backups of essential computer files, just in case . . .


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

One gets used to the window bars. Takes time, but you find yourself noticing how all your neighbors have them, so no big deal. Good locks help; the kind where, if they boost in a kid to unlock the door from inside, it doesn't work, so the bad kid gets trapped inside. High walls help, especially if you live on a busy enough street that the robbers would be pretty obvious in attempts to get over them.

Most important: Who comes inside: maids, gardeners, etc. Don't give a key to anyone. Your helper may be honest, but how about her relative who isn't, and gets his hands on her keys?
That's happened to a couple of friends. Naturally, the maid cries her heart out to the police, claiming her family members just COULDN'T do such a thing. Her kids are angels, right?
We use a contract service. Nobody has keys but us.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Good points, lagoloo. The only people I've given keys to are my across-the-hall neighbor and the owner of my apartment, who is also a long-time friend.


----------



## Lindaruh (May 25, 2015)

*Security system*

Thank you for sharing that very useful information. May I ask where you purchased this system in the U.S.?


----------



## Lindaruh (May 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe this, at the main entrance

Or spread the word that one of Chapo Guzman's relatives lives there, maybe his Mother


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lindaruh, when you want to respond directly to a post, to give thanks or whatever, it's a good idea to click on the Reply With Quote button before writing your response.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

On the other hand if you are not there for months at a time who will check your house, air it and keep it up?
I have lived in 2 places for several yeas and the cleaning ladies have the keys and the gardner in one property has keys as well. 
I have never lost anything in 15 years in one place and 8 in the other. Each person situation is difference. I have alarms in both places, one is decent and the other is terrible and I have discontinued it.
I have been at the MP to help people report crimes and I haved helped a couple of times people report theft with a service so there is no perfect situation. If someone enters your house people from a service can help thieves just like freelance people can.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> On the other hand if you are not there for months at a time who will check your house, air it and keep it up?
> I have lived in 2 places for several yeas and the cleaning ladies have the keys and the gardner in one property has keys as well.
> I have never lost anything in 15 years in one place and 8 in the other. Each person situation is difference. I have alarms in both places, one is decent and the other is terrible and I have discontinued it.
> I have been at the MP to help people report crimes and I haved helped a couple of times people report theft with a service so there is no perfect situation. If someone enters your house people from a service can help thieves just like freelance people can.


Some folks, like us, never leave our house for months or even weeks at a time, so no problem. Our vacations are short, and I have a trusted person who would do a bit of watering to keep the plants in our very small patio alive.
The security needed depends much on the individual circumstances. Yours are somewhat unusual.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> How could anyone not have valuable things at their house?
> 
> …


No TV, no stereo, no artwork, no jewelry. Just a 4 year old computer and some small stuff (camera, passport, credit cards) that is easily stored where it would be hard to find. 

If someone wants the refrigerator or couch badly enough to steal it, they are welcome to them.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> No TV, no stereo, no artwork, no jewelry. Just a 4 year old computer and some small stuff (camera, passport, credit cards) that is easily stored where it would be hard to find.
> 
> If someone wants the refrigerator or couch badly enough to steal it, they are welcome to them.


Y'all got a mini-monastery going there.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The discussion can be a teaching moment for expats-in-Mexico wanna-be's.

Many of us are taken aback, after we arrive, by the walls around homes, iron bars on windows and sometimes on doors, security alarms, electrified wires on tops of walls, gated communities, watchmen in the neighborhood, etc. Most of us don't come from home neighborhoods where all of these measures are commonplace or felt to be necessary. But, for so many in Mexico ... the measures are a requirement/necessity.

A home unprotected by most of the measures I've described is a home which invites someone to burglarize it ... particular a seasonal resident. You don't want to be the only home on your block with the protections. Don't believe this? You will after your first burglary.

I think it's true that many of the home burglaries are carried-out by someone who was familiar with the home/apartment. Maybe it was a repairman, a delivery person, and people we're familiar with and they with us. It can be a friend or relative of a trusted muchacha or gardner or driver who overheard this trusted person speak of what we have in our home, our travel plans, etc.

On three occasions my apartments were robbed in Mexico City, each time by someone who was either the child of a neighbor or a friend of a friend who had visited. One of the robberies, during Semana Santa (a popular time to rob apartments in the D.F., when so many residents head out of town) and was carried out, according to neighbors who watched through their curtains, by an auxillary policeman who worked down the street.

Many of us are trusting persons. That's our lifestyle. So we want to be inclusive, trusting, friendly with everyone we meet in our new neighborhoods in Mexico. I've learned to be more private until I get to know someone really well. I'm careful who I'd let into my apartment and don't share much personal information. Nobody needs to know by 'business' or about my material possessions, or anything else about me and my life ... unless really necessary.

In extreme cases expats have been killed by persons who knew too much about them and in robberies or incidents 'gone wrong.' 

I believe that the best way for us to live in Mexico is to do so a bit 'under the radar.' People who draw attention to themselves and what the have are the first to be victimized, IMO.

So when a newbie listens to discussions such as t his about securing a home the natural reaction is probably "Are they crazy,? I'm not going to live that way." I can tell you that expats do learn to live that way, and adjust relatively quickly and live enjoyable lives. Take the advice, leave 'back home' the 'old ways' and adapt to the 'new world' in Mexico.

All the best.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

And yet, some expats come from big cities, where street smart is necessary and normal, some others come from places where you have to keep guns in your car, carry them on you, have a shotgun in case you hear some noise at night...
Mexico is nothing special on safety, just be careful, have common sense


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> And yet, some expats come from big cities, where street smart is necessary and normal, some others come from places where you have to keep guns in your car, carry them on you, have a shotgun in case you hear some noise at night...
> Mexico is nothing special on safety, just be careful, have common sense


Thankfully, Gary, I have never experienced that, nor have any of my friends, or family. And, we know no one that has. I'll venture that many posters here, or those contemplating moving here, do not have first hand knowledge of those experiences. I did not become aware of extra security measures( I just usually locked my doors and windows when I went out, but never my car at night) until I moved to Mexico. I believe that we need to take extra precautions everywhere in Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Thankfully, Gary, I have never experienced that, nor have any of my friends, or family. And, we know no one that has. I'll venture that many posters here, or those contemplating moving here, do not have first hand knowledge of those experiences. I did not become aware of extra security measures( I just usually locked my doors and windows when I went out, but never my car at night) until I moved to Mexico.


Where did you live?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Where did you live?


According to his Expat Forum profile, coondawg lives in León.


----------



## csinagra (Sep 11, 2013)

Bahia is a gated community with security , I see them driving around or on bikes ,I live there part time. Since the wireless internet isn't the most reliable , I am waiting for Telmex to finish the underground installations so I can set up a system to monitor the property when I am not there .
Nearest Police is in Tulum 25 mins away ; bring things inside when leaving for the States , and I use broom handles to secure the sliding doors.
CS


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> And yet, some expats come from big cities, where street smart is necessary and normal, some others come from places where you have to keep guns in your car, carry them on you, have a shotgun in case you hear some noise at night...
> Mexico is nothing special on safety, just be careful, have common sense


I don't think most of the expats who relocate to Mexico, the very vast majority, come from communities in either the USA or Canada where they take the security precautions Mexicans take in their communities. I think you've been watching too many Hollywood movies.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Where did you live?


I lived (and still do about 6-7 months a year) in Texas. Never lived in a city/town of more than 70,000 people, mostly smaller. Have lived outside Austin(currently), outside Houston (about 40 years), outside Ft. Worth/Dallas (10 years), outside Beaumont (10 years). Those were the biggest nearby cities. Never been broken into or robbed, nor personally know anyone that has, NOB. I know it happens, just never met anyone that said it had happened to them. So, from my experiences, that is not a very common event.I do know several people in Mexico that have been robbed, kidnapped, and had house broken into. My house in Leon has been broken into 3 times before I got the electric wire (never NOB). I never saw a house with bars on the windows NOB, but most have them in Mexico (not ours). My car has been marked all around once with a nail, and once with a magic marker/paint pen (never NOB). 3 tires on my car have been punctured (never NOB). NOB, we never lock our house when we leave in the day(unless we are going for the night) and never lock our car(often leave the keys inside ). We understand that that is probably not a good practice, but so far, we have never had a problem, nor our neighbors (who basically do the same. We do not live in a "gated community", NOB. Our house is on 10 lots, and we have no fence. I(hopefully) have learned many survival skills in Mexico(thanks to my Mexican wife and her family), but have never needed these security skills NOB (yet).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's keep in mind that barred windows are more than a sensible security measure, they are also a feature of traditional Mexican/Spanish architecture.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I lived (and still do about 6-7 months a year) in Texas. Never lived in a city/town of more than 70,000 people, mostly smaller. Have lived outside Austin(currently), outside Houston (about 40 years), outside Ft. Worth/Dallas (10 years), outside Beaumont (10 years). Those were the biggest nearby cities. Never been broken into or robbed, nor personally know anyone that has, NOB. I know it happens, just never met anyone that said it had happened to them. So, from my experiences, that is not a very common event.I do know several people in Mexico that have been robbed, kidnapped, and had house broken into. My house in Leon has been broken into 3 times before I got the electric wire (never NOB). I never saw a house with bars on the windows NOB, but most have them in Mexico (not ours). My car has been marked all around once with a nail, and once with a magic marker/paint pen (never NOB). 3 tires on my car have been punctured (never NOB). NOB, we never lock our house when we leave in the day(unless we are going for the night) and never lock our car(often leave the keys inside ). We understand that that is probably not a good practice, but so far, we have never had a problem, nor our neighbors (who basically do the same. We do not live in a "gated community", NOB. Our house is on 10 lots, and we have no fence. I(hopefully) have learned many survival skills in Mexico(thanks to my Mexican wife and her family), but have never needed these security skills NOB (yet).


I think it just depends on where you live, Texas is not one of the safest places, but the cities or towns you have been living are. Same in Mexico, I've been living here for 50 years and never had a break in, car stolen, kidnapped once in Mexico City (which would be normal for a city that size) 
I have an acquaintance that said he wanted to move out from Mexico because of it's safety issues, he went to Vancouver to look for a property, while he was there, he got mugged and then had his car window broken and his stuff ( in the trunk) stolen. He is happy living in Polanco now


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> I don't think most of the expats who relocate to Mexico, the very vast majority, come from communities in either the USA or Canada where they take the security precautions Mexicans take in their communities. I think you've been watching too many Hollywood movies.


 Too many movies? No way, I have too many friends in the US, and some of them keep shotguns, rifles, handguns, they seem to be proud of their adventures about people coming near their properties and them scaring the trespassers away. It is is not only in the movies where you get burglarized for guns or money for drugs


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Too many movies? No way, I have too many friends in the US, and some of them keep shotguns, rifles, handguns, they seem to be proud of their adventures about people coming near their properties and them scaring the trespassers away. It is is not only in the movies where you get burglarized for guns or money for drugs


Wow, Gary, you have way-out friends in the States! I don't anywhere there who owns a firearm or has any need for one. Where do these friends of yours live?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Let's keep in mind that barred windows are more than a sensible security measure, they are also a feature of traditional Mexican/Spanish architecture.


I hear that, and in M.C., I imagine you see a lot of that "beautiful" barred windows. However, here in Leon, the bars I see on the windows on neighboring houses (I do not live in a gated community)can not be described as anything "beautiful", and their sole purpose is to defend against entry(according to my wife).


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, Gary, you have way-out friends in the States! I don't anywhere there who owns a firearm or has any need for one. Where do these friends of yours live?


 Mostly Texas
And all of them are well off people


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Mostly Texas
> And all of them are well off people


I guess that explains why we do not.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I think it just depends on where you live, Texas is not one of the safest places,


You see Gary, that is a matter of opinion. I was born and have lived most of my life in Texas(from El Paso to Beaumont, and from Amarillo area to Laredo area, and find it much safer than any place that I have ever travel to. But, honestly, Gary, as I get older, I am content to let people believe as you do about Texas, as it keeps lots of undesirables from coming to Texas. There are actually people now in Texas that do not know who Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna was. And, that should be a crime.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> You see Gary, that is a matter of opinion. I was born and have lived most of my life in Texas(from El Paso to Beaumont, and from Amarillo area to Laredo area, and find it much safer than any place that I have ever travel to. But, honestly, Gary, as I get older, I am content to let people believe as you do about Texas, as it keeps lots of undesirables from coming to Texas.


I don't think undesirables are scared away from Texas because they think it is a dangerous place, really

It might be a matter of opinion, and I am not saying Texas is like Teheran, but I have seen things and places there that are not the safest ones.
For instance:
People taking (injecting) drugs on the streets, under bridges (Dallas, San Antonio, Austin)
Laredo is not a safe safe City...is it?
People under the influence of drugs or alcohol roaming about in daylight
Homeless, toothless due to drugs asking for money, getting upset and violent if not getting some (Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas)
Some People trained to kill, not very balanced that have fought in wars, and now on the streets, becoming beggars and sometimes violent to pedestrians (same Cities)
Drive by shooting at highways
Shooting people at universities, parks, schools...

But I agree on that about people thinking some places are dangerous and not coming to live. Many people think that about Mexico, if they come here they will die from drinking water, get kidnapped and beheaded


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> but I have seen things and places there that are not the safest ones.
> For instance:
> People taking (injecting) drugs on the streets, under bridges (Dallas, San Antonio, Austin)


Gary, what were you doing under those bridges? :confused2:

You are a real Mexican Jingoist, no?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, what were you doing under those bridges? :confused2: You are a real Mexican Jingoist, no?


 I was not under those bridges, I was driving by and saw those people. As if I am a jingoist or not, I don't think of myself as one, but if I am one, according to you, that does not change the facts I am stating, but if you want lets say that does not happen anywhere, let's sugar coat our comments


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> You see Gary, that is a matter of opinion. I was born and have lived most of my life in Texas(from El Paso to Beaumont, and from Amarillo area to Laredo area, and find it much safer than any place that I have ever travel to. But, honestly, Gary, as I get older, I am content to let people believe as you do about Texas, as it keeps lots of undesirables from coming to Texas. There are actually people now in Texas that do not know who Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna was. And, that should be a crime.


Like houndog, as you tell him sometimes, you have to realize some of those places are not the same now as they were 10, 20, 30, 40, or 50 years ago. :behindsofa:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> You see Gary, that is a matter of opinion. I was born and have lived most of my life in Texas(from El Paso to Beaumont, and from Amarillo area to Laredo area, and find it much safer than any place that I have ever travel to. But, honestly, Gary, as I get older, I am content to let people believe as you do about Texas, as it keeps lots of undesirables from coming to Texas. There are actually people now in Texas that do not know who Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna was. And, that should be a crime.





coondawg said:


> I lived (and still do about 6-7 months a year) in Texas. Never lived in a city/town of more than 70,000 people, mostly smaller. Have lived outside Austin(currently), outside Houston (about 40 years), outside Ft. Worth/Dallas (10 years), outside Beaumont (10 years). Those were the biggest nearby cities. Never been broken into or robbed, nor personally know anyone that has, NOB. I know it happens, just never met anyone that said it had happened to them. So, from my experiences, that is not a very common event.I do know several people in Mexico that have been robbed, kidnapped, and had house broken into. My house in Leon has been broken into 3 times before I got the electric wire (never NOB). I never saw a house with bars on the windows NOB, but most have them in Mexico (not ours). My car has been marked all around once with a nail, and once with a magic marker/paint pen (never NOB). 3 tires on my car have been punctured (never NOB). NOB, we never lock our house when we leave in the day(unless we are going for the night) and never lock our car(often leave the keys inside ). We understand that that is probably not a good practice, but so far, we have never had a problem, nor our neighbors (who basically do the same. We do not live in a "gated community", NOB. Our house is on 10 lots, and we have no fence. I(hopefully) have learned many survival skills in Mexico(thanks to my Mexican wife and her family), but have never needed these security skills NOB (yet).


Like Hound Dog, as you tell him sometimes, I suggest those places "might" not be the same as they were 10, 20, 30, 40 or 50 years ago. Especially the larger cities themselves.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> ...
> 
> You are a real Mexican Jingoist, no?


Yes, he appears to be one. And he deflects criticism of his homeland by saying that things are just as bad in the US, a weak debating strategy in my opinion.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Yes, he appears to be one. And he deflects criticism of his homeland by saying that things are just as bad in the US, a weak debating strategy in my opinion.


And sometimes things are worse here, and some other times things are worse in the US
Probably I don't like criticism of my Country, who does? Doy you guys?
Are you in the Jingoist club as well?:confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> And sometimes things are worse here, and some other times things are worse in the US
> Probably I don't like criticism of my Country, who does? Doy you guys?
> Are you in the Jingoist club as well?:confused2:


My point is not that things are peachy keen in the US. My point is that on this forum we are talking about Mexico, both its good and bad points. Saying that there are problems in other countries does nothing to further the discussion about Mexico. It is just a knee-jerk defensive reaction your part to criticisms of Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> My point is not that things are peachy keen in the US. My point is that on this forum we are talking about Mexico, both its good and bad points. Saying that there are problems in other countries does nothing to further the discussion about Mexico. It is just a knee-jerk defensive reaction your part to criticisms of Mexico.


I am guilty as charged

Thinking about it, I react when someone points out a bad thing about Mexico as if it only happens here


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I am guilty as charged
> 
> Thinking about it, I react when someone points out a bad thing about Mexico as if it only happens here


Gary, thanks for taking my previous comment to heart. It was only said out of exasperation!  I would venture to say that most of the forum members are happy to have found a new home in Mexico, but that doesn't mean that they aren't aware of problems that exist here. It also doesn't mean that they think that everything is perfect back home.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I am guilty as charged
> 
> Thinking about it, I react when someone points out a bad thing about Mexico as if it only happens here


I think, Gary, that you are interpreting what people say and not actually reading what they are saying. This is a forum about life in Mexico, as it is, good or bad, as we have experienced it. Why do we always hear that "the same thing happens NOB, or worse"? That comment should be reserved for people interested in NOB. I never have understood what that comment does to relieve the pain that someone may have encountered here. The Mexican government is VERY good at that. I would call those people "blame shifters". They do it deliberately, IMO.


----------



## paty wolf (May 14, 2015)

Bars, Razor wire on roof, and walls and big dogs at least two. This is what works for my friends after they were broken into and robbed at gun point. An employee work on construction of the house set them up it turned out. They now have four dogs as two getting old.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

paty wolf said:


> Bars, Razor wire on roof, and walls and big dogs at least two. This is what works for my friends after they were broken into and robbed at gun point. An employee work on construction of the house set them up it turned out. They now have four dogs as two getting old.


IMO, it is very important to limit entry into your "compound" in Mexico. Sometimes, you have little choice, but try to plan ahead for it by making things inside look non-interesting. Each person needs to feel as good as they can about their preparations, and we all are different. If something bad happens, you learn, and move forward, either by improving your protection/awareness, or returning to your home country, as some have.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I protect my apartment by not letting strangers in and by not having much of anything worth stealing!


----------



## paty wolf (May 14, 2015)

Not my compound but that of friends. They won't let me put razor wire on my roof here but shot guns are allowed in USA. When I move to Mexico I will make sure to get a secure place. My son however does live in Mexico in a rental but he Has now three dogs.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

paty wolf said:


> Not my compound but that of friends. They won't let me put razor wire on my roof here but shot guns are allowed in USA. When I move to Mexico I will make sure to get a secure place. My son however does live in Mexico in a rental but he Has now three dogs.


We have 4 cats - and I would love to have a dog - but, here, they really can't be counted on for protection. The bad guys are smart enough to bring along tainted meat to take the dogs out of the picture.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

It all depends where you live and the layout of your property. I don't like high walls as once the criminals enter they can spend a whole day stealing. No one has mentioned outdoor lighting. I don't mean the ones that are motion detectors. Spend the money for some commercial style photocell lights. In most places alarm systems are a waste of time. Where is the monitoring station? In another city? Where we live after midnight the police sometimes take the phone off the hook to catch some sleep. Everyone ignores the sirens. If you live in a large community and the alarm company has a response team maybe they are OK. I would never leave a home unoccupied in Mexico for 2 months. In our area it would be emptied out. We have a Mexican friend who checks the house every day and stays there on the weekends. She waters all the plants and gardens and makes the place look lived in. In almost 20 years no problems. But who knows.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> We have 4 cats - and I would love to have a dog - but, here, they really can't be counted on for protection. The bad guys are smart enough to bring along tainted meat to take the dogs out of the picture.


Protection dogs are trained for many things, and they would never touch food offered from strangers
To have dogs, just plain dogs, whichever size, might not do the trick
Some breeds are naturally protective or agressive, but without training, sometimes they fail


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Protection dogs are trained for many things, and they would never touch food offered from strangers
> To have dogs, just plain dogs, whichever size, might not do the trick
> Some breeds are naturally protective or agressive, but without training, sometimes they fail


IMO, if you are going to invest in and depend on dogs for protection, you need to be sure they are well trained. We use our 2 "attack cats", Cleo and Patsy. They served us well when a friend came over with his dog that he assumed was welcome at our house. The poor dog made the mistake of peeing on a plant in "their" garden.


----------

